# URGENT....EX-RESCUER IN TROUBLE AND NEEDS IMMEDIATE HELP -central OHIO cross post ple



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I received this email for help from one of my rescuer friends out in Ohio and she asked me to cross post. Apparently Lynne knows this person well and is trying to help. Hope the word gets out.
Subject: URGENT....EX-RESCUER IN TROUBLE AND NEEDS IMMEDIATE HELP -central OHIO cross post please


Hi everyone.....here is the quick story on Sharon Baker right now and this is so so sad. For those of you in central ohio who know her, she really needs some help. 

Here is what happened: Sharon has an adopted daughter named Heather who is 15 and has many special needs. Heather's birth mother came to Sharon's home and found that Sharon has lots of animals. She had several sick cats that she was holding temporarily for a rescue whose name I can't remember, and allegedly, because the cats were sick, she was charged with animal cruelty. The humane society and Franklin County Children Services intervened. 

During this time, she lost her daughter Heather, who is in foster care through the county, and lost ALL her animals. The humane society adopted out 4 of them and are holding 4 of them only for a rescue. There are 3 tiny ones, under 20 lbs and one is very very senior. She can get the 3 tiny ones back in 2 weeks..........

The 4 that can only go to a rescue are:

1) Debo, a purebred pit....VERY VERY NICE DOG 

2) Raz, a brindle like pit mix - also nice dog

3) Oscar - a Sharpei/lab mix who is very shy

4) Lucky, a beagle type mix - adorable - who became a "fear biter" in some instances in his original home. He is fine with Sharon but showed "fear biting" at the humane society. 

THESE DOGS HAVE BEEN AT THE HUMANE SOCIETY FOR 3 MONTHS NOW........

The humane society will only release the above 4 to a rescue. Can anyone take any of these dogs? I'd like to board these 4 temporarily but the cost is staggering --- I would need help with boarding costs..............but I really need help with other rescues stepping up to help to take these guys. 

Sharon has 3 tiny dogs that the humane society will release to her.....in two weeks. While she was charged and incarcerated, her home was broken into and the two tiny dogs cannot come back to her until the home is cleaned up. She is dying for someone to hold on to these 3 for two weeks. Two cairn terrier mixes, one named Tiny who is a senior and 1 dachsund mix. All are housebroken and vetted, etc and fine with other dogs and cats. 

I knew Sharon for several years. She has a heart of gold and I can vouch that she is a fine woman who got in over her head with rescue. She couldn't say no to rural shelters and dogs in need. She ended up with about 11 dogs that she couldn't place and kept them all in her home. I'm sure her home was a mess when the authorities were called. The dogs are all vetted, up to date, etc. 

I hate sending a note like this out. Can anyone help with:

1) keeping any of the tiny ones for 2 weeks?

2) Donating toward boarding so that our rescue can take any of the ones at the humane society?

3) Take any of the above 4 into their rescue? 

Thank you! Please cross post.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Just trying to bump this up.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you tried any bully breed lists for the Pits? There are also bully breed rescues. Perhaps they could help.

Check Google.....I know they're out there because we've worked with an American Bulldog rescue in the past, and I remember seeing quite a few bully breed rescues.

They're quite active, because they know that type of dog has a bad rap, and they'll do all they can to help.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Yes I have and thanks. I figured if I posted on here and people who know people with pits and what not, could pass the word. But yes, I have contacted the rescues and cross posted as well. I know this is not a pit forum, but I just wanted to spread the word. So I hope it does not cause problems When dogs are in need, I just want to post it so that people can spread the word. Thanks so much.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Ardeagold said:


> They're quite active, because they know that type of dog has a bad rap, and they'll do all they can to help.



I do know they get a bad rap and when I see Brinks with her friend Chance here, I know it is just that; a bad rap. So that is why I am trying to help. Thanks again.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Just bumping this up for late comers and early risers in case they know of anyone who can help. Thanks!!


----------

